# Plexiglass windows?



## Simon37 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys. Does anyone know if you can use plexiglass for a front window in California? Client wants it but I'm not going to do it if its not code and I can't find any literature on it.

Thx in advance for any help on this matter!


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I don't know about CA code, but I sure wouldn't want to try and look through the thing in about three years. It'll be all scratched and pitted. Just curious, why do they want plexiglass?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Front window as in a business? Like 1/4" plexi?

If so I would think the answer would be no. First off if it were to ever be broken by someone it would break in a way that I think would be dangerous, like shards of plastic.

Second it would get scratched heavily in no time. 

Third please introduce yourself in the intro section so we know who you are.:thumbsup:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

> First off if it were to ever be broken by someone it would break in a way that I think would be dangerous, like shards of plastic.


Yeah.... that too. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Simon37 (Jun 19, 2012)

CompleteW&D said:


> I don't know about CA code, but I sure wouldn't want to try and look through the thing in about three years. It'll be all scratched and pitted. Just curious, why do they want plexiglass?


Apparently he's got a problem with birds running into it and braking the glass. Its a first for me but the window is low on the wall behind his tv so he won't ever be looking out of it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would go with some tempered glass. Pricy but IMO your best bet.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If it is an IGU, have one made of 1/4 inch laminate on the outer pane. It will take a very large bird to break it. 1/4 inch tempered would work as well, but laminate won't let anything inside if it does happen to break.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but plexi should pass as a safety glazing material.... ? Lexan would be stronger but scratches easier 

Tempered would be a lot nicer and probably not much more than plexiglass 

1/4 laminate is still only 1/8 inch glass , could still break. 

What kinda birds ? How big is the window ?

You said low on the wall.. code requires safety glazing when within 18 inches of walking surface .... and other...blah...blah....blah .... Call your building inspector


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

> the window is low on the wall behind his tv so he won't ever be looking out of it.


If it's less than 18" off of the floor, then by code (everywhere I believe) it must be tempered.



> 1/4 laminate is still only 1/8 inch glass , could still break.


I agree that a laminated/tempered glass on the outside pane of a double glazed window would be the very best in that situation. Laminated glass comes in several thicknesses. Gorell's Armor glass for example is a lot thicker than 1/4."


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of code enforcement offices around here would approve the plexiglas. It's used all the time to bring some of the older doors and windows up to current code. The problem with plexiglas is it moves a lot. It won't work well with a traditional glazing compound - it'll eventually rattle and have air leaks. It basically has to be installed with an adhesive type of compound (don't remember the name, I haven't done one of these in a while). 

They definitely scratch easily.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CompleteW&D said:


> If it's less than 18" off of the floor, then by code (everywhere I believe) it must be tempered.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a laminated/tempered glass on the outside pane of a double glazed window would be the very best in that situation. Laminated glass comes in several thicknesses. Gorell's Armor glass for example is a lot thicker than 1/4."


18" refers to the "walk through" hazard, and doesn't apply unless it meets other criteria as well. Approved tempered, safety, and plastic glazings are allowed.


----------



## hdrider_chgo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm sure it will meet code, but it could cost as much or more than tempered glass. 

It will also look kind of trashy. Plexiglass scratches easily and clouds. It also moves a lot, increasing the likelihood of waves and buckles.


----------



## Simon37 (Jun 19, 2012)

It is to code in California. Its considered safety glass and can be used in all applications of doors and windows. (according to the glass store I went to). 
Thanks for all the input guys!:thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ccappaul said:


> I don't know for sure, but plexi should pass as a safety glazing material.... ? Lexan would be stronger but scratches easier
> 
> Tempered would be a lot nicer and probably not much more than plexiglass
> 
> ...


Actually i believe plexiglass is more expensive than tempered glass.


----------

